# Nominating Donald John Trump, Sr., For A Profile in Courage Award



## Martin Eden Mercury (Dec 15, 2015)

​If one looks at the numbers, there is no denying Donald Trump's campaign has brought together as disparate a group of the American public, as then US Senator Barack Obama's campaign did back in 2008. Then Senator Obama, may have had far greater numbers of diverse groups of people than Trump has, but there is no denying Donald Trump appeals to a broad spectrum of Americans. As I've written before, "_Trump is saying things, people out of desperation, fear, anxiety, and paranoia believe they want to hear. Trump is not speaking his own mind. Trump is speaking to the thoughts people usually keep hidden, and with good cause_." While this excludes Trump from meeting all of the criteria set for a John F. Kennedy Profile in Courage Award, I believe he does meet one piece of criteria: "_contemporary acts of political courage._" So in the _spirit of fairness_ that *The Donald* demands of others, we at _The Views from Aventine _have set up our own award. Take that, Kennedys!



In nominating 2016 GOP Presidential primary candidate, Donald John Trump, Sr., for a Profile In Courage Award; it must be noted that the man was born on Flag Day, June 14th, in 1946. Surely this must be a sign of _prophesied patriotism_, if not of Trump's fearlessness, and his greatness in the face of horror, and contempt coming out of establishment Republican circles. In the view of that establishment, Donald Trump's crime is that he has thrown away the dog whistle of GOP politics. In a recent Tweet, Democratic Senator Harry Reid has come out and noted "_Racism has long been prevalent in Republican politics. Only difference now is that Trump is saying out loud what other Rs merely suggest_." While Republicans and their allies, as well as their supporters in the media, continue to use the dog whistle of GOP politics, Donald John Trump, Sr., has bravely stepped forward and spoken out loud what others have merely suggested. For this alone, Donald Trump deserves a medal of valor.

Where Trump got his new found courage is anyone's guess. Heck, even the Cowardly Lion got a medal of valor, in the Wizard of OZ book. Like the Cowardly Lion, Trump was a chicken: a Vietnam era Chickenhawk. But now that, that war is far behind us, Trump has finally answered the _call of duty_. One more brave thing about Trump: we know _The Donald_, did not drink from the cup of liquid courage as the Lion did.  For Trump fears one thing more than he fears immigration along our southern border, Syrian refugees, or radical terrorists: Trump fears alcohol. Evidently if somebody were to slip Trump a bit of John Barleycorn, he would lose all control. So he has told us in interviews, where he has attempted to show a human side. He's a sober man, though I wouldn't call his style, his words, or his campaign sobering. Also, on the political stage Trump purposely alarms and frightens many people. That all takes courage.

Over the last half of a century, American politics has seen insurgent campaigns -- but nothing like Trump's. Donald Trump has been a media figure, since his entry into the Manhattan real estate market of 1970's. Political campaigns usually start gaining momentum in September, after the Labor Day weekend; but not Trump's. Trump's campaign really started gaining momentum during the dull, dreary months of summer. The media went happily along with the media figure that Trump is, gaining market share and profits, all the while dismissing Trump and his campaign as one of -- a clown in a side-show, a circus act. That perception may or may not have been true during the Summer, but as Trump started using his over-sized soap box to call everyone in sight stupid or ugly, and to attack immigrants, the perception that he was a man who _speaks truth to power_ started to solidify in the minds of a healthy minority of Republican and Republican leaning independent voters.

Donald Trump's message transcends race. Trump is anger and fear on steroids. He allows Americans to throw away part of our history, and to put aside the greatness of leaders like FDR, JFK, and Reagan who I quote respectively: "_We have nothing to fear but fear itself._" -- "_The great enemy of truth is very often not the lie--deliberate, contrived and dishonest--but the myth--persistent, persuasive and unrealistic." _and_ "Freedom is indivisible - there is no "s" on the end of it. You can erode freedom, diminish it, but you cannot divide it and choose to keep "some freedoms, while giving up others_."

Trump deserves a Profile in Courage Award, and a Medal of Valor for openly calling for Americans to give in to fear; to turn our backs on freedom and give in to alarm; to turn away from what is good in us, even to shred the US Constitution. That takes political courage.  Cold, hard, and sober political courage. Donald John Trump, Sr.: American Political Profile in Courage.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 15, 2015)

Best op-ed yet!


----------



## peach174 (Dec 15, 2015)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Nominating Donald John Trump, Sr., For A Profile in Courage Award*​If one looks at the numbers, there is no denying Donald Trump's campaign has brought together as disparate a group of the American public, as then US Senator Barack Obama's campaign did back in 2008. Then Senator Obama, may have had far greater numbers of diverse groups of people than Trump has, but there is no denying Donald Trump appeals to a broad spectrum of Americans. As I've written before, "_Trump is saying things, people out of desperation, fear, anxiety, and paranoia believe they want to hear. Trump is not speaking his own mind. Trump is speaking to the thoughts people usually keep hidden, and with good cause_." While this excludes Trump from meeting all of the criteria set for a John F. Kennedy Profile in Courage Award, I believe he does meet one piece of criteria: "_contemporary acts of political courage._" So in the _spirit of fairness_ that *The Donald* demands of others, we at _The Views from Aventine _have set up our own award. Take that, Kennedys!
> 
> 
> In nominating 2016 GOP Presidential primary candidate, Donald John Trump, Sr., for a Profile In Courage Award; it must be noted that the man was born on Flag Day, June 14th, in 1946. Surely this must be a sign of _prophesied patriotism_, if not of Trump's fearlessness, and his greatness in the face of horror, and contempt coming out of establishment Republican circles. In the view of that establishment, Donald Trump's crime is that he has thrown away the dog whistle of GOP politics. In a recent Tweet, Democratic Senator Harry Reid has come out and noted "_Racism has long been prevalent in Republican politics. Only difference now is that Trump is saying out loud what other Rs merely suggest_." While Republicans and their allies, as well as their supporters in the media, continue to use the dog whistle of GOP politics, Donald John Trump, Sr., has bravely stepped forward and spoken out loud what others have merely suggested. For this alone, Donald Trump deserves a medal of valor.
> ...




What fear?
Tell us who is hiding in their homes and not doing their everyday routines and going to work?

Who really shred the Constitution? President Wilson (D) and FDR (D) is who really did.


----------



## cereal_killer (Dec 15, 2015)

Damn son.....that was one hell of an op-ed. Critical yet fair. Bravo Mem!!


----------



## asaratis (Dec 16, 2015)

'openly calling for Americans to give in to fear; to turn our backs on freedom and give in to alarm; to turn away from what is good in us, even to shred the US Constitution.'

All wrong.

Otherwise, a well written piece.


----------



## Mertex (Dec 16, 2015)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> If one looks at the numbers, there is no denying Donald Trump's campaign has brought together as disparate a group of the American public, as then US Senator Barack Obama's campaign did back in 2008. Then Senator Obama, may have had far greater numbers of diverse groups of people than Trump has, but there is no denying Donald Trump appeals to a broad spectrum of Americans.




Unfortunately Trump is attracting the worst of the worst Americans, as can be seen in his rallies....not something to brag about.....IMHO.  Obama didn't get the crowds by disparaging others and insulting women, Hispanics, Muslims, etc., like Trump, he actually knew what he was talking about.



*Donald Trump holds Klan rally in Las Vegas*
Tue Dec 15 0740 EST 2015 | Death and Taxes
A Donald Trump supporter yelled the Nazi salute “Sieg heil!” as security dragged a Black Lives Matter protester out of a rally the Republican presidential frontrunner held in Las Vegas Monday night. There were calls for violence from other Trump supporters in the crowd, with many shouting suggestions to “Shoot him!” “Kick his ---!” “Pour gasoline on that son of a ---!” and “Light that --- on fire!”, captured in video shared by NBC News. As protesters were forcibly removed, one Tr.. 
Donald Trump holds Klan rally in Las Vegas : Related Articles | OOYUZ


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 16, 2015)

'openly calling for Americans to give in to fear; to turn our backs on freedom and give in to alarm; to turn away from what is good in us, even to shred the US Constitution.'

True. 

Trump's rhetoric is the essence of the politics of fear and demagoguery, consistent with most republicans.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Dec 16, 2015)

asaratis said:


> 'openly calling for Americans to give in to fear; to turn our backs on freedom and give in to alarm; to turn away from what is good in us, even to shred the US Constitution.'
> 
> All wrong.
> 
> Otherwise, a well written piece.


Did you watch last night's GOP primary debate?

Otherwise, thank you.

Mem


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2015)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Nominating Donald John Trump, Sr., For A Profile in Courage Award*​If one looks at the numbers, there is no denying Donald Trump's campaign has brought together as disparate a group of the American public, as then US Senator Barack Obama's campaign did back in 2008. Then Senator Obama, may have had far greater numbers of diverse groups of people than Trump has, but there is no denying Donald Trump appeals to a broad spectrum of Americans. As I've written before, "_Trump is saying things, people out of desperation, fear, anxiety, and paranoia believe they want to hear. Trump is not speaking his own mind. Trump is speaking to the thoughts people usually keep hidden, and with good cause_." While this excludes Trump from meeting all of the criteria set for a John F. Kennedy Profile in Courage Award, I believe he does meet one piece of criteria: "_contemporary acts of political courage._" So in the _spirit of fairness_ that *The Donald* demands of others, we at _The Views from Aventine _have set up our own award. Take that, Kennedys!
> 
> 
> In nominating 2016 GOP Presidential primary candidate, Donald John Trump, Sr., for a Profile In Courage Award; it must be noted that the man was born on Flag Day, June 14th, in 1946. Surely this must be a sign of _prophesied patriotism_, if not of Trump's fearlessness, and his greatness in the face of horror, and contempt coming out of establishment Republican circles. In the view of that establishment, Donald Trump's crime is that he has thrown away the dog whistle of GOP politics. In a recent Tweet, Democratic Senator Harry Reid has come out and noted "_Racism has long been prevalent in Republican politics. Only difference now is that Trump is saying out loud what other Rs merely suggest_." While Republicans and their allies, as well as their supporters in the media, continue to use the dog whistle of GOP politics, Donald John Trump, Sr., has bravely stepped forward and spoken out loud what others have merely suggested. For this alone, Donald Trump deserves a medal of valor.
> ...




WHAT FEAR?
I see no fear. Do you?
It was FDR a liberal Dem that put American Japanese in camps.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Dec 16, 2015)

peach174 said:


> WHAT FEAR?
> I see no fear. Do you?
> It was FDR a liberal Dem that put American Japanese in camps.



Did you watch last night's GOP debate?


----------



## peach174 (Dec 16, 2015)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT FEAR?
> ...



Yes


----------



## asaratis (Dec 17, 2015)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > 'openly calling for Americans to give in to fear; to turn our backs on freedom and give in to alarm; to turn away from what is good in us, even to shred the US Constitution.'
> ...


I watched it all.  Your spin on what Trump proposes is akin to the liberal lie that Republicans want to throw Granny off a cliff.  You posted untrue, deliberately deceptive descriptions of what Trump is standing for.

give in to fear 
Responding to a valid existential sworn threat is not giving in to fear.

turn our backs on freedom
Promoting the continued existence of this country is anything but a disowning of freedom.  Opposing the influx of Muslim hordes with intent to live under Sharia Law instead of our Constitution is certainly no turning from freedom.

give in to alarm
Complacency kills.  We're living under the control of a President that is complacent about our security...especially in regard to the Muslim attachment to terrorism around the world.  He knows full well that a theocracy should not be confused with religion.  The alarming thing here is Obama, the Muslim-loving demagogue and his placating of the theocracy that has sworn to take over the world.

turn away from what is good in us
The best thing in us is diversity of religion and tolerance of religions...within the limits of a peaceful society.  Rather than turn from this, Trump is fighting for it.  Fighting the THEOCRACY THAT IS INVADING AMERICA UNDER THE GUISE OF RELIGION.  

shred the US Constitution
The ignoring of our Constitution and its separation of powers by Obama and his cronies, including Trump's likely opponent in 2016 has set the bar exponentially high.  Shredding is rather harsh for what Trump is proposing.


----------



## asaratis (Dec 17, 2015)

The first of America's Immigrants left England for FREEDOM FROM RELIGION.   Our people fought and died to keep it....wrote the preservation of it into our Constitution. We should welcome today any immigrants fleeing forced religion.  

The immigrants from Syria are fleeing a forced THEOCRACY that enforces laws, punishments and discrimination that conflict with our Constitution.  Our laws applying to religion should NOT APPLY TO THEOCRACY.


----------



## imawhosure (Dec 17, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...




And I agree with this poster, and yes I watched the debates.

I am no Trump fan, but I notice your attempt to "suggest" what Trump will do, and say nothing about what Obama DID do to shred the constitution.  Someone who fears these type of actions, would have long ago been complaining about constitutional transgressions.

I can't prove it conclusively, but I believe sir, you are a left wing phony baloney, or a right wing establishment crony (which is just as bad) trying to find a path to get Washington centric nominees for both parties in the general.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 17, 2015)

asaratis said:


> The first of America's Immigrants left England for FREEDOM FROM RELIGION.   Our people fought and died to keep it....wrote the preservation of it into our Constitution. We should welcome today any immigrants fleeing forced religion.
> 
> The immigrants from Syria are fleeing a forced THEOCRACY that enforces laws, punishments and discrimination that conflict with our Constitution.  Our laws applying to religion should NOT APPLY TO THEOCRACY.





It's FREEDOM OF RELIGION.


----------



## asaratis (Dec 18, 2015)

peach174 said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > The first of America's Immigrants left England for FREEDOM FROM RELIGION.   Our people fought and died to keep it....wrote the preservation of it into our Constitution. We should welcome today any immigrants fleeing forced religion.
> ...


Not entirely.  It was for freedom to practice their own religion rather than be forced to worship with the Church of England...i.e. The King's Church.  Freedom from forced religion.  England is not a theocracy, but does have an official church.  We went them a step further and did away with the state church.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 18, 2015)

cereal_killer said:


> Damn son.....that was one hell of an op-ed. Critical yet fair. Bravo Mem!!




Your sig describes Duh Donuld and his fans exactly.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Dec 18, 2015)

"..._as Trump started using his over-sized soap box to call everyone in sight stupid or ugly, and to attack immigrants, the perception that he was a man who speaks truth to power started to solidify in the minds of a healthy minority of Republican and Republican leaning independent voters_."​
The op-ed focused on a subject. That subject was Donald Trump. Specifically, Trump's angry message wrapped up in fear. The op-ed was posted before the debate. The debate transcript shows the anger and fear "_Our country is out of control. People are pouring across the southern border. I will build a wall. It will be a great wall_." - 5th Republican debate transcript, annotated: Who said what and what it meant

China built a wall. China was afraid of the outside world. In modern times, East Germany, Northern Ireland, and Israel built walls. They were built out of anger and fear.



> Trump is anger and fear on steroids. He allows Americans to throw away part of our history, and to put aside the greatness of leaders like FDR, JFK, and Reagan who I quote respectively: "_We have nothing to fear but fear itself._" -- "_The great enemy of truth is very often not the lie--deliberate, contrived and dishonest--but the myth--persistent, persuasive and unrealistic." _and_ "Freedom is indivisible - there is no "s" on the end of it. You can erode freedom, diminish it, but you cannot divide it and choose to keep "some freedoms, while giving up others_."


----------



## asaratis (Dec 19, 2015)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> "..._as Trump started using his over-sized soap box to call everyone in sight stupid or ugly, and to attack immigrants, the perception that he was a man who speaks truth to power started to solidify in the minds of a healthy minority of Republican and Republican leaning independent voters_."​
> The op-ed focused on a subject. That subject was Donald Trump. Specifically, Trump's angry message wrapped up in fear. The op-ed was posted before the debate. The debate transcript shows the anger and fear "_Our country is out of control. People are pouring across the southern border. I will build a wall. It will be a great wall_." - 5th Republican debate transcript, annotated: Who said what and what it meant
> 
> China built a wall. China was afraid of the outside world. In modern times, East Germany, Northern Ireland, and Israel built walls. They were built out of anger and fear.
> ...


You are merely spinning the presentation from Trump in the debate to bolster your errant prediction of his performance.  You characterize his truthfulness, forcefulness and bravado as fear and anger.  You seem to equate construction of defensive barriers as being driven by fear rather than caution.  You seem to support political correctness and open borders. In other words, you seem to support the transition of the earth into one big nation, ruled by God knows who.

Political correctness, diplomacy, negotiation and laws against the possession of weapons will individually and collectively do NOTHING to defeat ISIS. ISIS is an enemy like no other we have faced in the history of this nation.  Conventional methods of battle and war will not work.  Allowing illegal entry and unfettered travel within the US is akin to inviting an axe murderer to live in the bedroom next to your children.

This nation has forever been the melting pot for immigrants from all over the world.  It should remain so.  Freedom of (and from) religion should be maintained.  It cannot remain so if Sharia Law replaces our current code.  ISIS represents a theocracy bent on total control of all peoples by intimidation.  Instead of passing laws to protect Muslims from criticism, we should be passing laws to prevent radical Muslims from preaching Jihad from the pulpits in this country.  Then we should monitor all Mosques and deport or incarcerate Imams that continue the hatred...maybe fine them a million dollars a pop too.

I have said for years that we need to close the border first, then figure out what to do with the illegal aliens that are already here.  We need the wall on the southern border to do this.

China's wall works.  Israel's wall works.  Each defines a border separating one country from another.  Your opinion regarding their reasons for building walls is pure conjecture.  For an aspiring op-ed writer, you don't read much history.

Great Wall of China - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Dec 19, 2015)

"_You seem to support political correctness and open borders. In other words, you seem to support the transition of the earth into one big nation, ruled by God knows who_..._Allowing illegal entry and unfettered travel within the US..._" - The mere spinning of straw man arguments with caricatures.

Thank you again for posting replies Asaratis. Maybe some day, you too will become an op-ed writer. And on that day you can _wow _people with your knowledge of history. I look forward to that day.

Mem


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 19, 2015)

I nominate that as a bunch of dribble written by some uppity snob.


----------



## asaratis (Dec 19, 2015)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> "_You seem to support political correctness and open borders. In other words, you seem to support the transition of the earth into one big nation, ruled by God knows who_..._Allowing illegal entry and unfettered travel within the US..._" - The mere spinning of straw man arguments with caricatures.
> 
> Thank you again for posting replies Asaratis. Maybe some day, you too will become an op-ed writer. And on that day you can _wow _people with your knowledge of history. I look forward to that day.
> 
> Mem


Maybe you overestimate my desire to become an op-ed writer.  You certainly overrate membership in your perceived elite society. Your ego is showing.  I am relatively certain that I occasionally wow people with my knowledge of history already.

Your characterization of Trump's calling put's you in no position to claim others are using straw man on you. The difference between what you said about Trump and what I said about you is this:

You said that Trump IS calling for this, that and the other....in your own words.

I said that YOU SEEM TO call for this, that and the other....in my own words.

I told the truth.  You lied!

It's not too late to sign up for lessons in reading comprehension.

Op-ed my ass!


----------



## asaratis (Dec 19, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I nominate that as a bunch of dribble written by some uppity snob.


Constructive criticism:

It's drivel.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 19, 2015)

asaratis said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate that as a bunch of dribble written by some uppity snob.
> ...



yes, but I imagined them drooling all over themselves as they were writing it. but thanks anyway


----------



## emilynghiem (Dec 22, 2015)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Nominating Donald John Trump, Sr., For A Profile in Courage Award*​



Sorry but to be equally honest and fair,
this would be about as "hollow" as Obama's Nobel Prize.

What would be courageous and peace worthy
is BOTH leaders leading BOTH camps to stop the bullying,
band together and unite the nation to fix our problems together.

That's real courage. That's real "peace making"
and no I don't see either men taking that route.

Any wimp can wage a war of words, of rhetoric to assassinate each other's character for points.
Not just anyone can make peace.

Ask anyone who's ever had to make peace with a loathed enemy:
It takes everything in you to be bigger than you wanted to be, and back down to include others
so they can do their part as well. As equals under one God, one plan for humanity.

Not one person saying I'm right, the others are wrong. Anyone can do that. We all do.
And it's led us into war after war, wasting resources fighting to be the top dog instead of
competing to serve one another as equals so that we win this war together as a team.

That takes real guts, real humility, real spiritual guidance and commitment
in thoughts words and actions to do only what is so universally true it unites all people.

By the time Obama, Trump, Clinton, Palin and others get it right,
Justice will be the great equalizer where nobody is more wrong or right than others.
We will all be too busy correcting problems and rebuilding to play pecking order games.

Whoever has that vision is going to lead this. And from what I've found
it is the real workers in the field leading the way, from the trenches, doing the groundwork.
When those leaders rise to the top, it will be the servants of all who are recognized as the chiefs of all.

Not these clowns parading in the media trying to get credit while shirking responsibility.
The real leadership is too busy taking responsibility to boast about it.
These people are mere puppets for the real people behind the scenes
making sure the show goes on.

If you are looking for leadership, look around you.  The real people serving the community,
keeping companies going so people have a job, those are the real heroes. The people in Iraq saving lives without hospitals and health care, while we moan and groan over birth control getting covered.

When these leaders we see in the media get real, and give real credit where credit is due,
maybe they will be taken more seriously.  If they are going to stand around and talk shop to get campaign dollars, while other people are scrambling to do all the real work with no funding and no support, then I have more respect for the people doing the work with no pay than the ones asking for money to get elected first before they can do all these wonderful things they promise.

What about the people already doing that work.  Why not pay them to build solutions directly.
The real leadership in this country is already doing it, building it, paying for it.
Not waiting to get elected or win a prize for things they haven't done yet.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for the good laugh.

I love reading ignorance and then laughing.


----------

